# Rate the Random Thing Above



## Dr Frank (Nov 6, 2009)

Rate whatever the user above posted out of 10, and give reason. The post something, _anything_, yourself for it to be rated.

_Example:_
Poster 1: Parakeets.
Poster 2: 4/10 I don't like birds. Linkin Park.
Poster 3: 8/10 Hell yeah. Pizza.
Poster 4: 6/10 Meh. Astronauts.

So on, and so forth. I'll start:


Soccer.


----------



## Small Lotus (Nov 6, 2009)

8/10 I play everyday. TCOD


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 6, 2009)

2500/10
Is that awesome.

Tacos.


----------



## FireChao (Nov 6, 2009)

5/10
meh

the red hot chilli peppers


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 6, 2009)

5/10
They're ok.

The Mamas and the Papas. (band)


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 7, 2009)

??/10
Sorry, never heard them.

Anotonio Banderas


----------



## Starly (Nov 7, 2009)

??/10 dun know who he is....
I liek mudkips


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 7, 2009)

Antonio Banderas isn't a person, it's an intersection: (1) (2)

9.5/10
lOl hilarious

Eevee


----------



## FireChao (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10 Simply sublime

venonat


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2009)

7/10 Fuzzball is evolving~

Ties.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 10, 2009)

2/10

NECK CONSTRICTORS GAAAAAH

The polka version of Closer to God.

(If you are wondering, this actually exists. Here, at about 2:45. The entire video is made of lulz, but that is the best part by far.)


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 10, 2009)

Not even going to attempt loading the video (dial-up and all), but that's from Weird Al's "Alternative Polka," right? Or maybe "Angry White Boy Polka"... can't remember which...

Either way, 10/10.

SPAM (the food, not the e-mails.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 10, 2009)

Alternative Polka. That song is my taste in music turned into a humongous piece of... polka music. Yeah.

Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, lovely spam, wonderful spam~

...jk, SPAM tastes horrible. 2/10

The theremin. (the spooky one)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2009)

I love that thing. 8/10

Canned peach syrup.


----------



## Skroy (Nov 10, 2009)

8/10.
It has been ages since I last had those. :D

Glee club


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2009)

If you mean the actual club, 7/10. We need one cause yeah. If the show...??/10. Have never seen it before in my life.

Repo! The Generic Opera


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 10, 2009)

0/10 because I don't know what it is and I hate opera.


Komodo dragons.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Nov 10, 2009)

9.45/10


Sucrose.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 10, 2009)

8.5/10 
Mah favourite sugar.

Moon rock.


----------

